# Germany turning into a 3rd world country



## MindWars (Jul 2, 2018)

GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out 




OMG it looks like a total s...t hole    Third world nations live like that with trash all over the place they dump it where they step doesn't matter to them......


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks to mama Merkel, the biggest traitor for German people.

‘Thank you, Mama Merkel’: Syrian refugee lives with 2 wives, 6 kids on benefits in Germany


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 2, 2018)

Merkel the Ferkel at it again.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 2, 2018)

The rest of Europe ain't looking too good either.   I can't imagine how they can possibly sustain the immense cost to support all those refugees.   And that's just the money part of it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2018)

They got what they wanted.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out
> 
> OMG it looks like a total s...t hole    Third world nations live like that with trash all over the place they dump it where they step doesn't matter to them......



  Excellent.  Now batshit's using not only Fecesbook as a "credible source" but "video unavailable".  What a persuasive case.  She must be a lawyer.

So when were you in Germany to make this ass-sessment?  Today?  Yesterday?  Last week?



Yeah didn't think so.  Flush....


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out
> ...


Tell us troll, how it's her fault that youtube or the owner of the video limited it?


----------



## deanrd (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.

A position the US used to have before Trump became president.  Now the US works for Putin.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> 
> A position the US used to have before Trump became president.  Now the US works for Putin.


Delusional. Muslims have taken over and the people are helpless.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2018)

miketx said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> ...


Where do you live in Germany ?


----------



## MindWars (Jul 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> 
> A position the US used to have before Trump became president.  Now the US works for Putin.



Only in the eyes of dumbasses who live on planet fantasy.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 2, 2018)

miketx said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> ...


Did you see that?
Instead of a right winger saying "The US doesn't work for Putin", they said something about Muslims.

I guess the US does work for Putin.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Smoke spin lie deflect...lather rinse repeat.


----------



## denmark (Jul 3, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
This OP/thread is a total loser.
I am now in Germany and i can tell everyone that the OP knows little about Germany.
Germany is much cleaner & orderly than USA, by far, and even more so than Russia, which i also visited.
Of course you can pick out one bad spot in an otherwise clean room, but to generalize from that without overall view is STUPID, or in the case of paid Putin trolls, propaganda.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2018)

denmark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> This OP/thread is a total loser.
> I am now in Germany and i can tell everyone that the OP knows little about Germany.
> Germany is much cleaner & orderly than USA, by far, and even more so than Russia, which i also visited.
> Of course you can pick out one bad spot in an otherwise clean room, but to generalize from that without overall view is STUPID, or in the case of paid Putin trolls, propaganda.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 3, 2018)

denmark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> This OP/thread is a total loser.
> I am now in Germany and i can tell everyone that the OP knows little about Germany.
> Germany is much cleaner & orderly than USA, by far, and even more so than Russia, which i also visited.
> Of course you can pick out one bad spot in an otherwise clean room, but to generalize from that without overall view is STUPID, or in the case of paid Putin trolls, propaganda.



or you are that much of a STUPID ass which is what destroyed Germany because idiots like you  love living in a communist country stupid fk. 
Wait until one of them get your pathetic ass and you cry like a little  bitch.  Bet you won't laugh then girly boy.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 3, 2018)

denmark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> This OP/thread is a total loser.
> I am now in Germany and i can tell everyone that the OP knows little about Germany.
> Germany is much cleaner & orderly than USA, by far, and even more so than Russia, which i also visited.
> Of course you can pick out one bad spot in an otherwise clean room, but to generalize from that without overall view is STUPID, or in the case of paid Putin trolls, propaganda.



THIS IS REALITY BI***






Germany is facing a spike in migrant crime, including an epidemic of rapes and sexual assaults. Mass migration is also accelerating the Islamization of Germany. Many Germans appear to be losing hope about the future direction of their country.



THANKS TO IDIOTS LIKE YOU WHO SCREAM LET THEM IN, LET THEM IN YOUR WOMEN ARE RAPED, YOUR COUNTRY BLOWS, NOBODY WNATS TO VISIT , YOU HAVE NO GO ZONES AND IMMIGRANTS CAN'T GET A LONG IN WESTERN CIVILIZATION ASSHOLE ALL THEY KNOW IS HOW TO KILL YOU IDIOT.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...



How do you call this game? Check?


----------



## deanrd (Jul 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> ...


You think Trump doesn't work for Putin?

You know he does.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


Where did they go?


----------



## denmark (Jul 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


As I said, you know nothing about Germany.
You know nothing about Europe, it seems.
Your thread is a dud.

May 2018, it was reported by officials:
“The German crime rate has fallen by five per cent since last year, hitting its lowest rate since 1992.”


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 4, 2018)

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...


Most of the dumbos on here havent even been to the coast let alone Europe. Facts dont work for them,actually they hate facts if they ridicule their cut n paste ramblings.


----------



## TheParser (Jul 4, 2018)

According to the news, Frau Merkel's coalition partners have told her to modify her naïve immigration policies or get out.  She has agreed to their demand.

I extend (cautious) congratulations to the German people.

Maybe (just maybe) Germany can actually avoid becoming another United States, United Kingdom, or France.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2018)

TheParser said:


> According to the news, Frau Merkel's coalition partners have told her to modify her naïve immigration policies or get out.  She has agreed to their demand.
> 
> I extend (cautious) congratulations to the German people.



Thanks, idiot.



> Maybe (just maybe) Germany can actually avoid becoming another United States, United Kingdom, or France.



We are the world and the world is we.


----------



## petro (Jul 4, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> 
> A position the US used to have before Trump became president.  Now the US works for Putin.



Stupid shit like that is why your dumbass isn't on ignore.

Pure comic gold.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2018)

petro said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> ...



The USA destroys the Western World. Why?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Likkmee (Jul 5, 2018)

*BHBA*
Bring
Hitler
Back 
Again


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> *BHBA*
> Bring
> Hitler
> Back
> Again



It's by the way totally stupid what Trump is doing. Harley-Davidson for example is a juror of the politics of president Trump and not a political party. And the president of the USA has not to give companies the order to waste their money so this will help him. He has also not to speak with the German industry in case of tariffs. He has not even to speak with the German government about tariffs. He has to speak exclusively with the European Union about problems in this context - but he had cancelled TTIP. And the EU uses very clear the strategy "tit for tat". This will not help Europe and this will not help the USA - but the politics of Trump allows not alternatives.

He should slowly accept that he is a politician now and that he is the president of the USA and not a private person any longer. Loyalty for his person has nothing to do with the problem "_What's the best for the USA?_" (and the best for the world too, because the USA is not the other part of the "rest of the world"). And this problems have by the way also not only to do with money. He suffers an unbelievable hubris. Only because he personally understands not the complexity of the world this gives him not any right to destroy what he is not understanding. And he should also accept that no one in the world will pay for whatever kind of wall which he likes to build.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 5, 2018)

Couldn't happen to a nicer country.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer country.



What couldn't happen to a nicer country?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> …



If you have nothing to say then let it also be to attribute 4 of my posts with the label "funny", lazy bone.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 6, 2018)

denmark said:


> As I said, you know nothing about Germany.
> You know nothing about Europe, it seems.
> Your thread is a dud.
> 
> ...



I agree that it is difficult to see what is really going on in Germany unless you live there.  For Example, the misconceptions about the U.S. in Europe are huge.  However, I do believe that the European, and UK governments do skew their crime data statistically to make it seem less objectionable to the populace.  Therefore, I think for political correctness they are doing their countries a disservice.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> 
> A position the US used to have before Trump became president.  Now the US works for Putin.


Obama's left the building. Hes no longer there to denigrate the nation he lead.

ISIS defeated, US Embassy in Jerusalem,  Paris Accord DOA, trading partners on notice to stop fucking us, NATO on notice to start pulling their weight and paying their "fair share". It's morning in America!

Merkel is going to end up like Mussolini


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 6, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, you know nothing about Germany.
> ...



Example?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 6, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Example?



"Gun violence" is widespread.  First is it people violence, most are suicides, and much of the rest is isolated Black, on Black violence confined to the inner city drug trade.  It's not the "Wild West" like Europeans like to think.  In fact the real U.S. West was nothing like what is depicted in movies, and tv.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 6, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Example?
> ...



It is widespread in the USA. The use of guns and rifles in the USA is in general abnormal. For example: In the year 2016 in Germany all policemen together (about 240,000 men) fired 52 times  - including warnshots.



> First is it people violence, most are suicides,



I guess 5 minutes after someone had killed himself with a gun life could be beautiful again. But unfortunately he had a gun at home. To do suicide is sometimes only a kind of short circuit.



> and much of the rest is isolated Black, on Black violence confined to the inner city drug trade.



The drug markets of the USA are titanic - and cause not only violent problems within the USA. Besides exists not any difference in the intelligence between negros and whites.  So all differences are made by the US-culture and society.



> It's not the "Wild West" like Europeans like to think.



In the USA the people own not only an unbelievable amount of weapons  - they own even masses of weapons which would hurt in Germany the war weapon control laws. To own such weapons make absolutely no sense for private persons.



> In fact the real U.S. West was nothing like what is depicted in movies, and tv.



I know. I heard for example a third of the cowboys were once Blacks. But indeed lots of people believe in Hollywood history. I have always to smile about the misunderstanding Moses went with his people through the Red Sea. Water walls left and right sided. Impressing. Nevertheless they stepped over a reed sea.


----------



## denmark (Jul 7, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, you know nothing about Germany.
> ...


I doubt that latest German crime rate statistic (lowest since 1992) was skewed. It was reported by Interior Minister Horst Seehofer, who is the leader of Bavaria’s conservative Christian Social Union party, and anti-immigration. Trump is the one who needs to stop making up his own “statistics”.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2018)

denmark said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...


Ive been here for 2 years and was told on the first day that Europe was gone. And this from people who have never left Iowa. Their world view is shaped by Fox and the other nutty outlets.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 20, 2018)

**IRANIAN**

Fourteen people were stabbed on a bus in Germany today. The BBC told me that the German media reported that the culprit is a “German citizen”. That’s all I needed to know. The technical, bureaucratic description gave it away.

Some Germans describe the professional liars as the _lügenpresse, _for good reason.

The “German citizen” is an Iranian who strapped explosives on himself, boarded a bus and attacked as many innocents as he could find.

They all have to go home.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 20, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please.  Germany is turning into the leader of the Free World.
> ...




Merkel is really more of a Quisling than a Mussolini.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> **IRANIAN**
> 
> Fourteen people were stabbed on a bus in Germany today. The BBC told me that the German media reported that the culprit is a “German citizen”. That’s all I needed to know. The technical, bureaucratic description gave it away.
> 
> ...



A man with a German passport is a German. In this case the man was born in Iran and lived in Lübeck. He had since a very long row of years the German nationality. He was driving in a  bus; threw suddenly his backpack to the floor. Out of it came smoke. He started to attack the bus driver and some passengers with a kitchen knife. The bus driver opened the doors so everyone was able to flee. A man who offered in this moment his seat to an old lady got the knife directly into his breast. Some of the passengers overcame the aggressor and the police overtook him. He's 34 years old. He said still nothing about his motivation. 10 people were wounded - two of them seriously wounded. No one died (as far as we know in the moment).

And no one lied in this context, idiot. It exist always side effects and misinterpretations  in context with such news. Everyone knows this. That's why you have to wait a little until the situation and the news become more clear. And our police is by the way not able to say everything - they need also so called "perpetrator's knowledge"  for their job - for example because some people make wrong confessions sometimes and on lots of other reasons.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



What a nonsense. She is not a Quisling and not a Musolini. She's a nice lady - and the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > **IRANIAN**
> ...



Nationality doesn't decide culture.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What's your problem? I remember in the moment for example the criminal idiot who had murdered some years ago in a Munich mall lots of people. He was born in the Iran too. But he was a "Aryan"  - a racist, a Nazi. All his victims - lots of them came from the same school - were "outlanders" in his eyes.

And now a German song for all the idiots who think they can terrorize the world. Forget it: You are not able to terrorize Germany! Long live the people of Lübeck. You did a good job. This asshole is arrested.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



My problem? It could be you.

Will have to see how it goes.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


>


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 21, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Thanks to mama Merkel, the biggest traitor for German people.
> 
> ‘Thank you, Mama Merkel’: Syrian refugee lives with 2 wives, 6 kids on benefits in Germany



So, are you saying a country with one person with two wives and 6 kids makes the country a third world country?

One word. Mormons.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Did you ever hear a witch laugh?



> Will have to see how it goes.



What will go on? I guess he will come in a psychiatric hospital. Irreversible brain damage because of Marihuana, Cocaine, Heroine or any other of the US-American drugs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> >



Rest in peace Barnum & Bailey. The USA lost a lot when it lost you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


We beat your asses twice.  LOL


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Bad luck for you and the world that now a criminal idiot is US-American president instead of a laughing witch.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


aka Your upset that he's calling you out on your unfair Trade Practices and lack of spending in NATO in which we pay the Lion's share of it.

Too bad for you.............We helped rebuild you.............Our fathers stood the Wall against the USSR..........you bunch of ungrateful Germans now fuck us on Trade and don't pay your share..............Pony the fuck up or watch as we end the one way street with a President who is taking these unfair Trade Practices to the mat.

The Market is HERE..........we sell very little in Europe..........even less in Asia.............The only losers will be foreign wanting to tap into the Real Market which is here.............In the 80's we used Quotas to take it to the mat...........and low and behold your side built more factories in the United States..........and created more American jobs..........

You WILL LOSE THIS ASPECT of the Trade dispute and your side KNOWS IT.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Perhaps I will think at you when I see the next piece of toilet paper go down the river of idiocy.


----------



## jillian (Jul 21, 2018)

MindWars said:


> GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No poor deluded soul. WE are becoming a third world country — like your friends in Russia. 

You should probably stop reading insane delusional garbage


----------



## jillian (Jul 21, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


He’s never been out of the country


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


The Facts of where the vehicles are sold is easy to prove.  Done it on many threads.......






All of them know the deal.............new caption reading..........please don't cut off our gravy train..........


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2018)

jillian said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I see it in media videos all the time. Muslims invading, raping beating, throwing acid, etc. Deny it all you want but it is happening.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Don't buy German goods as you always did in your life. Don't pay taxes for your army as you always did in your life. Move your soldiers from Germany and never again speak with a German in your life and your not existing problems are solved.



> Too bad for you.............We helped rebuild you.............Our fathers stood the Wall against the USSR..........



Nice that you rebuilt Germany and that you broke down the wall between Germany and Germany. (¿How stupid are US-Americans?) But now we like to leave the USA and go back into our own country.



> ..............Pony the fuck up or watch as we end the one way street with a President who is taking these unfair Trade Practices to the mat.
> 
> The Market is HERE..........we sell very little in Europe



What's nonsense. You sell products you sell services. You make much more money in Europe than Europe makes money in the USA.



> ..........even less in Asia.............The only losers will be foreign wanting to tap into the Real Market which is here.............In the 80's we used Quotas to take it to the mat...........and low and behold your side built more factories in the United States..........and created more American jobs..........



When you will convince the hot spot in your national park Yellowstone to produce a Vulcano then you will also create an immense amount of US-American jobs.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Trump on one side sitting - all other on the other side standing and a camera from the year 1612. What's inside this camera?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


The AUTO MARKET is here..................You have no leverage other than build them here if we slap you with equal Tariffs.........Trump has not done so..............but if he does your fucked ..............because the market is here.................

and your side knows this.............We import the GDP of Germany..............and you are a flea on a dog in this issue........China is the main one that we should all be taking on..................

Bargain........stop using protectionism against us and this all goes away........then both sides can take on China together to protect jobs here and in Europe.

Trump isn't going to back down on this like Bush did...............Wait it out if you want...........but in the end your side will be at the table when your auto workers are saying WTF...........

I don't want to see them lose their jobs but I support America first.........just as you do for Germany...........

Decide..............it's your choice.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



First: You overestimate the importance of the markets of the USA for Germany. But on the other side - we are "Kleinkrämer". Every business is important for this one who is doing it.

Second: The real problem is not the import of cars from Germany into the USA. The problem is what to do with the 300 factories of the German automobile industry in the USA and the 100,000 direct jobs in this factories - which are a basic also for much more than this hundred thousand jobs in other companies within the USA. "Germany" is the biggest car exporter of cars "made in the USA".  The problem now is (beside steel and aluminium)  that this cars "made in the USA" are not able to be sold in China now because of your trade war with China. And if you increase the taxes then they are also not able to be sold in the European market. And you yourself also do not buy this cars "made in the USA". To close this factories is on the other side also not a good solution because such investments are long term investments. So in a worst case scenario when the German car industry has to close factories in the USA this will also mean for a long time that no one will make new factories there, because the USA is economically instable for long term business. It's a "trumpy" nation.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010

"funny" is the wrong answer. It's absolutely clear that the  businessmen of the future will live in fear that a new Trump could come. The question how "trumpy" a nation is could be an important question for businessmen in the future. Money is fearful.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


China slashes tariffs on imported cars
*May 22, 2018: 11:32 AM ET*
The Chinese Finance Ministry said Tuesday that it will* cut import duties on passenger vehicles from 25% to 15%, starting July 1.*

The announcement, which fulfills an earlier pledge by Chinese President Xi Jinping, comes just days after China and the United States agreed to a ceasefire in their recent trade hostilities.

President Donald Trump singled China's import duties on cars for criticism last month, pointing out that they're far higher than the 2.5% the United States charges on imported cars. "Does that sound like free or fair trade?" Trump tweeted. "No, it sounds like STUPID TRADE - going on for years!"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010
> 
> "dunny" is the wrong answer. It's absolutely clear that the  businessmen of the future will live in fear that a new Trump could come. The question how "trumpy" a nation is could be an important question for businessmen in the future. Money is fearful.


China already made concessions.......LOL

Yeah.......Trump should listen to you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010
> ...



Trump is not able to listen to anyone. But that's perhaps a common element between him and you.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2018)

German Hillary has really fucked up that country, hasn't she?  Thank god American Hillary was not elected.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Why the fuck should he listen to your dumb ass...............You ignored the article on China cutting their tariffs on our vehicles now didn't you...........

LOL


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Flash said:


> German Hillary has really fucked up that country, hasn't she?  Thank god American Hillary was not elected.



As far as I can see we are in the very near of one of the dark ages where again very few greedily aggressive egocentralized peacocky and greedy mighty machine-men are deciding the way of history for all mankind. The perfume of this future smells cadaveric.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 21, 2018)

denmark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> This OP/thread is a total loser.
> I am now in Germany and i can tell everyone that the OP knows little about Germany.
> Germany is much cleaner & orderly than USA, by far, and even more so than Russia, which i also visited.
> Of course you can pick out one bad spot in an otherwise clean room, but to generalize from that without overall view is STUPID, or in the case of paid Putin trolls, propaganda.



Actually you're the loser.
I am German, and I live here. Admittedly, Denmark is worse. Berlin, Hamburg, Bremen, Bochum, Frankfurt, Ulm, Nuernberg, Augsburg are bad in vast areas,
but what i saw in Aarhus ans Aalborg is topping everything.
Ok,, not Blackburn in the UK,
Even the smallest village here is flooded with, let's call them Africans to stay politically correct. Not to mention all this diaperheads.
This will lead to disaster. No way out.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 21, 2018)

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Nobody in the west works for Putin.
It's not  necessary. He made no significant mistakes during his hole time as president or "prime minister", he did not attack anybody except some diaperheads in Syria which were sponsored by the US and the EU.
So what do you want? War because its Russia?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > German Hillary has really fucked up that country, hasn't she?  Thank god American Hillary was not elected.
> ...


You do struggle quite a bit with sanity, don't you?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I'm a German. And I smell the next world war. Who is not smelling this war is an idiot in my eyes who likes to let it happen, without trying to resist in the cold dark nights of the "Irrsinn" - you call it insanity - of the species  "homo sapiens sapiens" on the third planet of the solar system. No. The situation is clear. It's comparable to lots of  other situations in history of mankind. Mankind - specially the USA - is on the way to the next world war - perhaps on the way to the last war at all, which ever will happend on this planet, because afterwards everything will be finally dead here. So I never expect that anyone will say to me "You was right to say so".

And if anyone should think I will go to god in the end of time then he is wrong. I will not go to god and tell him_ "Sorry - we destroyed your living creation."_ I will send you to tell him this.

My hope are the women. Men are incompetent and stupid. I ask, I beg all women to overtake the power on this planet. Men are not able to rule the world.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> I'm a German. And I smell the next world war. Who is not smelling this war is an idiot in my eyes who likes to let it happen, without trying to resist in the cold dark nights of the "Irrsinn" - you call it insanity - of the species  "homo sapiens sapiens" on the third planet of the solar system. No. The situation is clear. It's comparable to lots of  other situations in history of mankind. Mankind - specially the USA - is on the way to the next world war - perhaps on the way to the last war at all, which ever will happend on this planet, because afterwards everything will be finally dead here. So I never expect that anyone will say to me "You was right to say so".
> 
> And if anyone should think I will go to god in the end of time then he is wrong. I will not go to god and tell him_ "Sorry - we destroyed your living creation."_ I will send you to tell him this.
> 
> My hope are the women. Men are incompetent and stupid. I ask, I beg all women to overtake the power on this planet. Men are not able to rule the world.



A simple "yes, I'm bat shit crazy" would have sufficed.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 22, 2018)

indiajo said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...



I'm quite sure you are not a German. Why do you lie?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 22, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a German. And I smell the next world war. Who is not smelling this war is an idiot in my eyes who likes to let it happen, without trying to resist in the cold dark nights of the "Irrsinn" - you call it insanity - of the species  "homo sapiens sapiens" on the third planet of the solar system. No. The situation is clear. It's comparable to lots of  other situations in history of mankind. Mankind - specially the USA - is on the way to the next world war - perhaps on the way to the last war at all, which ever will happend on this planet, because afterwards everything will be finally dead here. So I never expect that anyone will say to me "You was right to say so".
> ...



no comment


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jul 22, 2018)

MindWars said:


> GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess if you do not like clean water,good schools, best economy in europe, low crime rates and all of this after having to soak up east germany, then it is third world!


----------



## denmark (Jul 22, 2018)

indiajo said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


Apparently, you see what you want to see (the negative side from your nationalistic view).
In the past year, I’ve been to Berlin & Augsburg, and now I’m in the Frankfurt area (esp Marburg & towns nearby). To say “flooded” w/ “diaperheads” is an extremist view, to say the least, especially in the less urban cities/towns. Denmark is not “worse”, but that is your biased opinion.
I see NO PROBLEM, day to day. Crime is not my concern, unlike when I visit USA cities.

Actually, you are the loser if you focus on the negatives. I feel sorry for the muslim women who are compelled to cover up, but it does not bother me, like it does you!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2018)

denmark said:


> [. I feel sorry for the muslim women who are compelled to cover up, but it does not bother me, like it does you!




 Gender slavery does not bother you because you do not adhere to anything resembling liberal ideology.

If you were liberal rather than illiberal leftist, you would be just as bothered by the degradation of a brown skinned woman as you are a lily white.


----------



## denmark (Jul 22, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > [. I feel sorry for the muslim women who are compelled to cover up, but it does not bother me, like it does you!
> ...


Perhaps you interpreted my words differently than I intended.
I said I felt sorry for those indoctrinated women, which means I don’t support their “degradation” or “gender slavery”, as you put it.
I am not bothered, however, in seeing people dress or behave different from my own culture, in general. I embrace individual differences, as long as respect is a two-way street.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



I wish.  Russia would have dealt with these socialists long ago.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2018)

denmark said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...


Respect?  

I hate to break the news to you, but the primitive misogynists who force their chattel to wear their slave clothes have even LESS respect for the women of the western cultures they are invading. 

Your pattern of apologia in this thread is just a regurgitation of politically correct pablum. Your attempts to minimize and ignore the problem is as wildly off base as those who exaggerate it. 

The problem is that increasing numbers of primitive people are setting up shop in Western Europe and exerting ever greater influence. Rather than having the expectation that they should liberalize and adapt to your ways, you are all hell bent on capitulating to to their primitiveness so as not to offend. 

It is absolute madness.


----------



## denmark (Jul 22, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You are making up crap.
I don’t tell other people how to live, as long as they are tolerant and respectful to others.
Why do you have a problem with INDIVIDUAL FREEDOM that USA is based on?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2018)

denmark said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...


What am I making up, son?

Your doubling down on the insipid platitudes only indicates that you are incapable of understanding what is occurring on your very soil. 

See no evil.  Hear no evil.   Speak no evil.  

Yes you tolerate and respect third world misogynists who treat women like shit.  If you think for one second that they respect you, I'd say you are too naive to bother with.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 22, 2018)

denmark said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



I seriously doubt he is a German. His nationalistic view seems to me is not a German view. I know for example that the new ambassador of the USA in Germany Richard Grenell supports in the name of the USA the so called "right wing populists" (another word: Neo-Nazis) in Germany and perhaps also whole Europe. Now in the moment starts a US-American with the name Steve Bannon - he had also to do with Donald Trump - to support the Neo-Nazis in Europe. The German Christian conservatives are not seen from them as conservative powers. And I remember that the Brexit-party of today  - leading parts of the "tories" in England - started once to fight against the German conservatives and traditionalists (CDU&CSU, "Merkel") on a European level. The power behind them seems to be dark and evil. Try to find out whose the Borg-Queen and what the Borgs try to do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > indiajo said:
> ...


You've got a lot of nerve calling us Neo Nazis..............

If your butt hurt over Trump calling out unfair Trade practices and asking you to pony up on NATO............oh well..........

We pay the Lion's share............I doubt you speak for your Nation.............but if your Nation wants out.........then have your Nation say so........


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



You underestimate what I say. Richard Grenell and Steve Bannon are in my eyes high traitors. "The movement" a Nazi-movement.



> If your butt hurt over Trump calling out unfair Trade practices and asking you to pony up on NATO............oh well..........



His themes are for me personally totally unimportant. I do not think in the categories "everything now xor nothing forever". China was a problem - but a problem on a good way. The USA is now an additional problem -  a problem on a bad way. Trump fights against free markets in the name of free markets. He fights against humanity. He fights against alliances. He fights against the Western World.



> We pay the Lion's share



You pay for your army - that's all what you do. Your army is expensive.



> ............I doubt you speak for your Nation



I never speak for my nation. I'm a  German, that's all. I know my people not only from positive moments.



> .............but if your Nation wants out.........then have your Nation say so........



Out of what?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


How is it Free Markets when Germany imposes protectionist Tariffs against us..............It's NOT FREE..........and Free Trade is not Free.

We have a dispute.............and we can negotiate or we can play hard ball.

Take the tariffs off.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Only because you say stupid things this stupid things don't become true.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I am sorry, that we, the USA, rebuit Germany after the second World War. I do not say that lightly.

We never should have done it. We never, ever, ever should have given them their nation back and--as I said to my husband within just the last week--we might not live to regret it, but I fear our children will.

They have not healed well from the Holocaust. They have not reconciled from it at all. They have taken whatever it is and projected all that fat whatever right onto us. Now, they have a boiling cauldron of repressed rage and a stewpot of justified anger at the invasion in their own nation.

And now, they are DESPERATE not to reenact their past. They cannot do it. They won't.  So they are madly projecting on us. Trump makes a nice foil for all that rage. Believe that.

This won't end well and I regret all of it. We should have scattered Germany to the four corners of the globe. Americans will live to regret that we did not.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



There's a discussion in some circles, in the light of the EU demanding payment of over a billion euros from Britain as part of the "divorce" bill.

Some people who remember such times, say Britain owes nothing, given that it borrowed 150 million dollars from the Americans during WW2. And have paid it back, via tax payers.

And then the tragic loss of life, Britain and its American allies liberating Europe. Surely that was payment enough?


Regarding dismantling Germany after the War, I believe at one time that option was seriously considered.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You know things have gone seriously, and potentially tragically, wrong when actual German citizens, in 2018, whose grandparents and great-grandparents were probably *actual* Nazis, are now calling Americans Nazis. For voting for Donald Trump.

(These are things we're not supposed to say, see. It's fine for them to invoke their history to call our president a Nazi--who is actually not and never has been a Nazi. But it's not okay for us to then say, um yeah, your great-grandparents were ACTUAL Nazis. That's offensive. This is 2018. It's insane-making stuff.)


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Then you don't have to feel sorry. You did not do so. We rebuilt a rest of Germany on our own out of the ruins you and others made here in 2 World Wars.



> We never should have done it. We never, ever, ever should have given them their nation back



Nations. Germany is not a nation - we are nations. And anyway no one is able to give back what is not his own. By the way: the imperial impertinence of the people in the English speaking world is really astonishing high.



> and--as I said to my husband within just the last week--we might not live to regret it, but I fear our children will.



What will you children reget in case of Germany? I would say a problem for them could be the debts of the USA. And this is a self-made US-American problem.



> They have not healed well from the Holocaust.



Your children have what?



> They have not reconciled from it at all.



Reconciled? What's wrong with your children?



> They have taken whatever it is and projected all that fat whatever right onto us. Now, they have a boiling cauldron of repressed rage and a stewpot of justified anger at the invasion in their own nation.



What for heavens sake do you speak about? You should teach your children not to be idiots.



> And now, they are DESPERATE not to reenact their past. They cannot do it. They won't.  So they are madly projecting on us. Trump makes a nice foil for all that rage. Believe that.



Trump is an idiot - or criminal - or a criminal idiot. That's what the most people here are thinking about him.



> This won't end well and I regret all of it. We should have scattered Germany to the four corners of the globe. Americans will live to regret that we did not.



Funny. You are really funny. I guess the biggest not-racial population were always the Germans in history of the USA. That's why nearly 40% of all US-Americans today have a German ancestor in their genealogy. And Germans share lots of ideas with lots of people from the USA independent from anything else than logic. But for sure we don't share the idea the USA is a god or Trump is a god or money is a god or … good grief: Weapons are a god. Sick. Really very very sick. ...


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Some of those people are still alive, and fondly recall Hitler.

 Nazis were Germans, not a separate race, or beings from outer space.

To compare them with anyone else is crass and stupid. What went on in Germany was a unique event. Nothing compares. Not even the Gulags.

And you're right, concerning labelling the President.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You certainly built up Germany, with the help of the Marshall Plan. And the British setting up your car factories.

Are you German? Complaining about the bombings? You started it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




Thank you for making my point so well, especially the part where you blame the Holocaust on my children and the ruins of your nation on us.

This is what I mean about Germany. Projection. I mean what I say, American friends. This won't end well, and I'm sorry to say it, and I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




You certainly built up Germany, with the help of the Marshall Plan. And the British setting up your car factories.

Are you German? Complaining about the bombings? You started it.[/QUOTE]

Many, many Germans have nearly talked themselves out of this now, as you see here. They have talked themselves out of the fact that their near-relatives started the war, laid waste to Europe, and marched countless victims through the gas chambers. That's SOOOO 1980's, see. They've evolved beyond all the blame and recrimination now. 

Now, it's the Imperialist USA's fault. And if you're a Brit, it's your fault, too. 

Don't try to figure out why; it just is. They see the raping and pillaging all around them; they can't get angry at the angry horde in their very own nation because Holocaust so....

they're blaming us. 

Trump. Trump is the Nazi. 

This post will probably be reported because it's Offensive somehow. It's Offensive to point out that Nazis came from Germany, but it's not Offensive for German citizens to CONSTANTLY remind Americans of, say, slavery. 

Again. Do not try to figure this out.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Via German tax payer, I guess.



> And then the tragic loss of life, Britain and its American allies liberating Europe. Surely that was payment enough?
> 
> Regarding dismantling Germany after the War, I believe at one time that option was seriously considered.



If I remember well then it was a French idea to destroy the industry in Germany and to make all Germans to farmers without any electricity and to castrate all German men.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Why do you keep trying to blame others and make your nation look like victims?

I am not talking about anything like the Holocaust in reverse, like what your nation did to others. I am just talking about breaking up Germany, which absolutely would have been within the rights of the victors, after German just about decimated Europe. Or if not that, at the very least not aiding the Germans in rebuilding. 

Your posts here, some 70 years later, is what I'm finding is the thanks we get. And no, I do not expect genuflection. How about you just not call us and our president Nazis. (!!!!!)


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The Marshall Plane was a plan for whole Europe. Germany was not excluded from the Marshall plan - but got not much money from the Marshall plan.



> And the British setting up your car factories.



Hmm … I remeber dark there was something about VW and Britain. But what it was concrete I don't know in the moent. What I remeber in a better wa is that Brits lived in fear of Carneval.



> Are you German?



Si si senor.



> Complaining about the bombings? You started it.



Did I? Hmm ... And what was the reason why I did so?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Many, many Germans have nearly talked themselves out of this now, as you see here. They have talked themselves out of the fact that their near-relatives started the war, laid waste to Europe, and marched countless victims through the gas chambers. That's SOOOO 1980's, see. They've evolved beyond all the blame and recrimination now.

Now, it's the Imperialist USA's fault. And if you're a Brit, it's your fault, too.

Don't try to figure out why; it just is. They see the raping and pillaging all around them; they can't get angry at the angry horde in their very own nation because Holocaust so....

they're blaming us.

Trump. Trump is the Nazi.

This post will probably be reported because it's Offensive somehow. It's Offensive to point out that Nazis came from Germany, but it's not Offensive for German citizens to CONSTANTLY remind Americans of, say, slavery.

Again. Do not try to figure this out.[/QUOTE]

Because it's Trump Derangement Syndrome.

How can you even try to figure out something that has no logic to it?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Are you really that thick?

Or haven't you mastered the nuances and shades of meaning in the English language?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Because it's Trump Derangement Syndrome.

How can you even try to figure out something that has no logic to it?[/QUOTE]

So true. I knew Germans in the 80s and went there in the 80s. Back then, they had enough sense and self-awareness not to call other nation's leaders and citizens Nazis. Those days are sadly long-gone, as we see.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> … So true. I knew Germans in the 80s and went there in the 80s. Back then, they had enough sense and self-awareness not to call other nation's leaders and citizens Nazis. Those days are sadly long-gone, as we see.



What changes nothing in the fact that as well Richard Grenell (your "ambassador" in Germany) and Steve Bannon support the extremist right wing movement in Europe (=Neo-Nazis). Both have to do with the machine gun liar Donald Trump. And there seem also to exist a bridge to people of the British Tories - what would normally not be in my visor if I would not be worried about the Novichok problem in England too.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > … So true. I knew Germans in the 80s and went there in the 80s. Back then, they had enough sense and self-awareness not to call other nation's leaders and citizens Nazis. Those days are sadly long-gone, as we see.
> ...



Okay what does any of this mean? Does it just mean they don't support unfettered immigration in Germany?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



This means a future could come where we had to ask ourselves: Why did we not execute Steve Bannon? Why did we not execute Richard Grenell? Why did we not execute Donald Trump? Why did we not execute "SweetSue92"? And we could be angry in this future about us,  because we are often much to indulgent.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 23, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> [
> You know things have gone seriously, and potentially tragically, wrong when actual German citizens, in 2018, whose grandparents and great-grandparents were probably *actual* Nazis, are now calling Americans Nazis. For voting for Donald Trump.
> 
> (These are things we're not supposed to say, see. It's fine for them to invoke their history to call our president a Nazi--who is actually not and never has been a Nazi. But it's not okay for us to then say, um yeah, your great-grandparents were ACTUAL Nazis. That's offensive. This is 2018. It's insane-making stuff.)



It certainly is a strange form of projection, isn't it?  Orwellian, too.

 The pattern I have seen played out in this forum hundreds of times over is that these authoritarian leftists who call others the Nazis are the very ones who support the genocidal maniacs in the Middle East who want to kill Jews. Their degree of antisemitism is off the charts.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Let's not talk about executing other posters, shall we?  

Have you considered medication?  It might help.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Execution fantasies from Germany? Surely you jest.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Folks, this is exactly what I was saying about Germany. Right here, above. I have been observing this for some time now. They have not healed; they have only projected, and are now projecting on us.

This is creepy, but read and understand what we are dealing with. When they call US Nazis....just know.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nut Bag


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Your nation executes and murders people - we are not doing so. The problem is what will happen when the USA oversteps red lines. What do you think for example will happen when China sells a trillion US-Dollar? Good night, financial world?

And not to forget: Without any doubt supports your ambassador in the name of the people of the USA right wing extremists (Nazis) in Europe. Your soldiers of World War 2 will rotate in their graves.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 24, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



This poster is working really, really hard to make my theory about Germany true. Actually, I take that back--the Germans don't have to work that hard at it; it's obvious if you look for just a few seconds. Look how he reflexively knee-jerks to "your nation". Of course now WW2 was America's fault. They have almost nearly convinced themselves now. 

This is so dangerous.

Again I say: we will regret that we didn't scatter the Germans to the four corners.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Everyone always makes every idea of you true. Your problem is that you don't know what you don't know. And you know nearly nothing about the real world all around you.



> Actually, I take that back--the Germans don't have to work that hard at it; it's obvious if you look for just a few seconds. Look how he reflexively knee-jerks to "your nation". Of course now WW2 was America's fault.



It was your fault. But you are to cowardly to think about. I said all solutions of world war 1 exploded. You are able to prove me wrong. Name one solution of world war1 which did not explode. And then tell me why you are still a war hungry nation which makes weapons to their gods.



> They have almost nearly convinced themselves now.
> 
> This is so dangerous.
> 
> Again I say: we will regret that we didn't scatter the Germans to the four corners.



Do you know what will happen in the next war? The Trump-Twitter-Smombies will die in masses, because they paid to much money for a virtual life wherein no place exists for them, while Dracula Trump drinks their blood - ah sorry: the money of their children and their old-age pension. Sure you can try tp plunder Germany a third time, because the first two times to do so made you rich. But as I said. You don't know what you don't know. What will you do when you will lose the war, which Trump and you started to do against the holy empire?


----------



## August West (Jul 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> They got what they wanted.


The lowest crime rate since 1992?
Crime rate in Germany lowest since 1992, but Seehofer still issues stern warning | DW | 08.05.2018


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Is this the psycho analysis thread?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It's looking that way--but he's not alone, sadly.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

Mindful said:


> … Is this the psycho analysis thread?



A good question by the way: Why made the USA Donald Trump to their problem? On reason of obfuscation of all real problems of the world and the USA?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > … Is this the psycho analysis thread?
> ...



Are you a paid troll?

One of the Russians?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


He appears to try and bring anger versus the Germans.  Very unlikely he represents many of them.  The people there are turning on Merkle.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 24, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What point are you trying to make ?

Are you saying that todays Germans should bare responsibility for the actions of their grandparents ?

Or that we should not have helped them rebuild after the war.

The first is a bizarre claim. How far back do you want to go ?

The second point is nonsense. Germany was punished after the first world war and that led directly to the second world war.  

Modern Germany is a beacon in this world. Germans are honest and industrious and why single them out for something they had no part in.

The Austrians were also complicit in the Holocaust and Hitler was Austrian. Unlike the Germans thay have not moved on and in fact seem to hanker back to those days. They might be a better target for you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...





Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



3rd world logic of an US-American. Ask Boris Johnson why he is a 1000% Brit who fights for a helpless Britain. Ask yourself why Donald Trump is playsident of the USA.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I don't want to ask any if those questions, thanks all the same.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Typical Tommy. Jumping staight onto a newbie, who's not familiar with your thrills and spills;  like the rest of us are.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



A 3rd world is by the way not existing. Same with a 2nd world. There's only one world. _"World first!"_


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



The game is, first: Modern Germans are responsible for nothing but Modern Americans are responsible for all the slavery and colonization for all of the world's history, going back to forever. 

I know how this game is played. If you can move past this, we'll see if we can continue. But somehow I doubt it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 24, 2018)

August West said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They got what they wanted.
> ...


Sounds like propaganda to me. German people are being assaulted and raped more than ever by invaders.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 24, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I dont really recognise that game. Perhaps you could provide me with an example ?


----------



## indiajo (Jul 25, 2018)

denmark said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



To remove the negatives, you have to focus on them.
I see what I see, maybe you should open your eyes more frequently.
And flooded is not an extremist view. I grew up in this country in the 60s and 70s, and the difference is nothing that can be denied. Not even from people for whom crime is not a concern. Or see NO PROBLEM. The meanwhile countless victims think different. If they can, more than 10.000 were killed since 1990.
Recently we had official police warnings especially for elderly women to visit the graves of their deceased on cemeteries alone. This is the doom of civilisation.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 25, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > GERMANY turning into a 3rd world country looks alot like california hows those migrants working out
> ...



We in Germany live on the cost of our heritage. The economy is presently still driving the whole thing, but the downslope is in sight. The schools are compared to 3 or 4 decades ago nothing more than ideological mindfuck centres, universities even in MINT studies fall more and more for this SJW gender shit instead of real qualification.
In 10 to 15 years the majority of the still educated and skilled workforce will be retired, and we will not have the funds anymore to nourish and pamper all this imported and already multiplying parasites.
Then the really interesting times will start.
This is simple math, not ideology.

You think we ar still a clean country? If you want to know how clean countries look like visit Singapore, ore meanwhile China. Cities like Shanghai, Changzhou, Jinan, Hunan make Berlin, the Ruhr area and others appear like Lagos in Nigeria.
You see, I come around a lot, this year I worked in China, Singapore, USA (Texas), India, Hungary, and surprisingly nice, Bulgaria.
Everytime I come back home I am more and mor frustrated by the downfall.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It's no propaganda. But it's for example possible t that policemen have to much to do notice every detail about every crime. But I'm sure they will report us the most important things where we have to make changes. And although the crime rate is lower there's indeed an increase of crimes against women on reason of the bloody stupidity of the worst species the world ever had seen: male human beings. But this increase of crimes against women because they are women has to do with stronger laws in context with the movement "MeToo".


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 26, 2018)

indiajo said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



What for heavens sake do you have to do with Germany? We live in a wonderful Germany with wonderful people. Sure not a perfect world - but only on one reason: never the world is perfect. On the other side: the perfect is not perfect on its own - otherwise nothing could become better. So perhaps we live at the best platform of perfection which is possible in this world here in the moment for us. Who knows? Your gnashing and whaling of teeth is nonsense. Today for example I heard we found the oldest library in Germany. It was in Cologne in the second century. They used scrolls. What about the idea to read some good scrolls or good books? Go to your local library - costs [nearly] nothing to do so.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 26, 2018)

indiajo said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



And yet, from what I understand, at least half of your nation is unable or at least unwilling to see what is going on all around and so is projecting--let's just call it what it is--all the uncomfortable feelings they can't admit onto (mostly) the United States. 

I have seen this online now for upwards of a decade and, with the election of Donald Trump, it's only gotten worse. Now I see a whole new generation of Germans shirking responsibility for your nation's participation in the Holocaust, while, irrationally, blaming America for slavery and colonization (!!!). I have seen this not from one or two people, mind you, but over and over. And over. 

I do not expect Germany to flagellate themselves forever over the Holocaust. I was in Germany in the 80s and, though I am not German, it seems to me you had it pretty right then. I don't know what happened since. Perhaps you moved too far away, got too bold too soon, I don't know. But the rampant anti-American sentiment is not lost to us here. It it very apparent here. I often think Europeans honestly think Americans are too stupid to pick up on it. We are not. We are fully aware--or most of us are, anyway. It's too bad--but it is what it is, as we like to say.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 26, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



He is a German? Laughable. Wrong mentality - or his tribe is totally unknown to me.



> is unable or at least unwilling to see what is going on all around



The USA spies for example everywhere in Germany. This alone is continuously a declaration of war of the USA against Germany. We ignore this normally just simple - what doesn't mean we don't know what's going on.



> and so is projecting--let's just call it what it is--all the uncomfortable feelings they can't admit onto (mostly) the United States.



You are building concentration camps like Guantanamo and torture camps like Abu Ghraib. You send into the world execution commandos and killer machines. You make continuously war propaganda. You are damned loud. How not to speak about you?



> I have seen this online now for upwards of a decade and, with the election of Donald Trump, it's only gotten worse.







> Now I see a whole new generation of Germans shirking responsibility for your nation's participation in the Holocaust,



We did not participate in this what you call with a wrong word "Holocaust" - we made it.



> while, irrationally, blaming America for slavery and colonization (!!!).



You should slowly start to learn what the people really say to you. Indeed for example the racial laws of Hitler in 1935 were accepted from all nations in the world on a  very simple reason: They all yet had racial laws too.



> I have seen this not from one or two people, mind you, but over and over. And over.
> 
> I do not expect Germany to flagellate themselves forever over the Holocaust. I was in Germany in the 80s and, though I am not German, it seems to me you had it pretty right then. I don't know what happened since. Perhaps you moved too far away,



Again. He is not  a German. And I guess you had never contact to Germans nor do you have still contact to Germans. Your imagination of Germans is very flat.



> got too bold too soon, I don't know. But the rampant anti-American sentiment is not lost to us here.



Who builds concentration camps like Guantanamo, torture camps like Abu Ghraib and walls between neighbors is just simple in the wrong film. We are the bad guys -  you are the good guys. So you should start again to follow this stage direction. You are lousy in our role.



> It it very apparent here. I often think Europeans honestly think Americans are too stupid to pick up on it. We are not. We are fully aware--or most of us are, anyway. It's too bad--but it is what it is, as we like to say.



I know Trump is Trump. The strange thing are the people who lose their own morality and personality because they serve him.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Merkel the Ferkel at it again.



She is there HIlllary Clinton the majority of idiots just don't get it. They enjoy watching their women and children being raped boys and girls alike. 

Once the US enjoys watching the same things take place we will rank right up there with EUROPE and what the US idiots think are lies well those morons will soon find out just how much of a lie it is when they witness the same bs in their own country. 

They are dumb enough to bring it on, then turn around and say it's all Trumps fault we have illegal rapist lmfao. These leftist morons around the world are so fkn gone it's sickening.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> [
> 
> 
> And yet, from what I understand, at least half of your nation is unable or at least unwilling to see what is going on all around and so is projecting--let's just call it what it is--all the uncomfortable feelings they can't admit onto (mostly) the United States.
> ...



Well, no.
I generally bring the issue of bloody US hands only when my opponent is calling me a Jew killing monster nazi. Just as leverage.
To your point of Germans accusing the US for everything: well, that happens when submissive reeducated mindslaves slowly realize that they lived in a, indisptable comfortable, big bubble of made up thruths.

If you bring up the third Reich, you should also find out why and how it evolved.
History does not start at the point in time you may find convenient.

I'll give you a brief timeline where you can start digging further, if you are relly interested.

As starting field, not point, I take the centuries between roughly 800 and 
1871. It is difficult to pack that in one sentence because this fills whole libraries, but boiled down it was the start of France a a centralized kingdom, and east of the Rhine a conglomerate of countless mini kingdoms, countships, church ruled states, who were fighting amongst each other and prett regularly gor ransacked by their neighbor east and west. And north, don't forget the Swedes.
The so called Holy Roman Empire of German Nation existed from around 900 until 1806, but it was more an idea than a real empire. The Kaiser was actually the director of a flee circus without the real power of an emperor.
Well, to make the long story short, this construct was invaded on a almost regular basis by every country in Europe you can find on the map.
It was economically unimportant, and no competition to anybody.
Be aware that the Dutch, (THE DUTCH!!!) were in 4 major naval wars 1652 - 1784 with Britain. The German costal states did not even have a naval force at the time.
Just not to forget it, we were occupied and governed by Napoleon around 1800, also interesting times.

Ok, this ended 1871. Prussia with Bismarck united the German patchwork. 
To the dismay of especially Britain this led to an unprcedented econimical, scientific and military gain of this before not existing european power house.
Actually, the war trumpets against the Kaiserreich were blown mainly by the Fernch (you can follow up their newspapers of that time), and all of that was triggered by the British.
If you study that, you will also see that the British were pushing and often financing almost every war on the continent since they sank the Armada of Phillipp 2nd of Spain. To make that clear, this Armada was sent to stop Britain from marauding on the oceans and the continent, yet failed.

Britain was pissed by a growing German fleet and a also constantly growing economical edge. In short, Britains main objective was to put Germany back to where it was before 1870, at any cost.
France was longing for revanche for 1871, not a single thought what they did to us the centuries before. 
So, we land at 1914.  Sarajewo, conducted by Serbia, used by the russian Zar, very badly handled by the Austrian government, attempts of Wilhelm II up to the last day to prevent his ally to start this failed, and the obligations of the alliance forced the German Reich to declare war on Russia and France.
You should know that they already had mobilized their miltary, Germany not.
In this times this was the point of no return, no matter what anybody may morally think about it.
Maybe you can find out how the US justifies their engagement 1917.
Besides the fake story of the Lusitania not transporting weaponry and ammunition.

1918 all responsibility for the atrocities of this war was put on the sholders of Germany. With unbearable consquences, 
I think nobody can imagine especially the French looting cole and steel from the Ruhr area, commie "revolutionaries" marauding the cities, hunger all over the place, incompetent politicians, the list is endless.

Then, Hitler enters the picture. Also not a short story, but the core is not really an ideology (national socialism was no ideology, it lacked all the features the religioun like ideologies of marxism and communism carry around). The nazis simply made up the superiour nordic race and the promise to bring Germany back into the position it was meant to be, and the people were absolutely fed up with no jobs, street wars and anarchy.
But what then really worked was their admittedly brillant organisational talent. This is still fascinating today. Unbelievable. One row of success from 1933 to 1939.
Not only economically, but also in the politics of reversing the Versailles verdicts.
Nothing is more sucessful than success.

The start of the 2nd world war is again pretty much disputable. Actually Poland was used by Britain and France as a bait. Did you know that Poland was mobilizing their forces already in march 1939? Their Generals bragging officially to march to Berlin in 2 days? All because they had a carte blanche of unconditional support of Britain and France in case of war? They did not realise that their "allies" were gambling with the chance of Germany fucking up and then simply go in and take over the rest.
They also did not know that Stalin had sent the British home with their request he should attack Germany. Because the British did not comprehend his plans to do that only after Germany along with France and Britain had bleeded out in a repeated WWI atrocity at the west front.
So, he got half of Poland without firing a shot (except the massacre of Katyn), which did not lead the western allies to declare war on the Soviet Union, so much for their reliability against Poland.
But, Stalin had tripled his army forces and put them up in attack positions in 1941.  A catch.22 situation for Germany. The rest is history.

And the Jews, you ask?
Well, on one hand they needed a target group they could make responsible for accumulating failures. Second, they needed the looted money, valuables and real estate, war is expensive.
It is nowhere documented that Hitler ordered this expressis verbis. No doubt, that he accused the Jews of influencing all evil on the planet, if you go into detail he addresses exlplicitly jewish bankers and think tanks, like the jewish congress.
I have the impression that this got out of hand with his paladins, most of them not quite the brightest minds on the planet, who took that as a carte blanche to live out their perverted mind officially.
Every dictator is eventually hostage of his supporters. Neither Hitler, nor Stalin, Pol Pot, Mao, Castro, Mugabe or whatever their names are, were or are Superman.
If they loose the support of their close followers, they are dead, and every dictator knows that.
The methods were different, but Stalin did the same in the Ukraina with the Holodomor. Millions starved, because he paid industrial and military imports with the agricultural harvests, interestingly also to the USA. You know that the bread your grandparnts in the early 1930s ate was partly at the cost of the lives of Ukrainian farmers? Feel guilty?

All of the above is not meant as excuse. But do not tread on me as Nazi, the only evil in the world. Especially you the US, to return to the beginning, were in wars with whatever country on this planet since your independence, almost without interruption. You want to justify that? You want me to count your victims?
Who do you think you are?


----------



## indiajo (Jul 28, 2018)

Sorry for the typos, I had already a few beers.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 28, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> He is a German? Laughable. Wrong mentality - or his tribe is totally unknown to me.



Shut up, troll.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2018)

indiajo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Thanks for that reappraisal of hitler. Entertaining to say the least.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 28, 2018)

indiajo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > He is a German? Laughable. Wrong mentality - or his tribe is totally unknown to me.
> ...



You are not a German. Test: Give me the mistake in the text below.


_ 
 August der Schäfer hat Wölfe gehört,
 Wölfe mitten im Mai, zwar nur zwei,
 doch der Schäfer, der schwört,
 die hätten zusammen das Fraßlied geheult,
 das aus früherer Zeit, und er schreit.
 und sein Hut ist verbeult.
 Schreit: "Rasch, holt die Sensen sonst ist es zu spät.
 Schlagt sie tot, noch ehe der Hahn dreimal kräht."
 Doch wer hört schon auf einen alten Hut
 und ist auf der Hut? Und ist auf der Hut?

 August der Schäfer ward nie mehr geseh'n,
 nur sein alter Hut, voller Blut,
 schwamm im Bach. Circa zehn
 hat dann später das Dorfhexenkind
 nachts im Steinbruch entdeckt, blutbefleckt
 und die Schnauzen im Wind.
 Dem Kind hat die Mutter den Mund zugehext,
 hat geflüstert: "Bi still oder du verreckst!
 Wer den bösen Wolf nicht vergisst, mein Kind,
 bleibt immer ein Kind. Bleibt immer ein Kind."

 Schon schnappten die Hunde den Wind, und im Haag
 rochen Rosen nach Aas. Kein Schwein fraß.
 Eulen jagten am Tag.
 Hühner verscharrten die Eier im Sand.
 Speck im Fang wurde weich. Aus dem Teich
 krochen Karpfen an Land.
 Da haben die Greise zahnlos gelacht;
 gezischelt: "Wir haben's gleich gesagt.
 Düngt die Felder wieder mit altem Mist,
 sonst ist alles Mist. Sonst ist alles Mist

 Dann zu Johannis beim Feuertanzfest
 - keiner weiß heut' mehr wie - waren sie
 plötzlich da. Aus Geäst
 sprangen sie in den Tanzkreis. Zu schnell
 bissen Bräute ins Gras, und zu blass
 schien der Mond. Aber hell,
 hell brannte Feuer aus trockenem Moos,
 brannte der Wald bis hinunter zum Fluß.
 "Kinder, spielt vorm Rauch, dort wissen wir nichts,
 und riechen auch nichts. Und riechen auch nichts."

 "Jetzt kommen Zeiten, da heißt es, heraus
 mit dem Gold aus dem Mund. Seid klug und
 wühlt euch Gräben ums Haus.
 Gebt eure Töchter dem rohesten Knecht,
 jenem, der noch zur Not nicht nur Brot,
 mit den Zähnen aufbricht."
 So sang der verschmuddelte Bauchladenmann
 und pries Amulette aus Wolfszähnen an.
 "Wickelt Stroh und Stacheldraht um den Hals
 und haltet den Hals. Und haltet den Hals."

 Was ist dann doch in den Häusern passiert?
 Bisse in Balken und Bett. Welches Fett
 hat den Rauchfang verschmiert?
 Wer gab den Wölfen die Kreide, das Mehl,
 stäubte die Pfoten weiß? Welcher Geiß
 glich das Ziegengebell?
 Und hat sich ein siebentes Geißlein versteckt?
 Wurden Wackersteine im Brunnen entdeckt?
 Viele Fragen, die nur einer hören will,
 der stören will. Der stören will.

 Nur jener Knecht mit dem Wildschweingebrech
 - heute ein Touristenziel - weiß, wieviel
 da geschah. Aber frech
 hockt er im Käfig, frisst Blutwurst und lacht
 wennn man ihn fragt. Und nur Schlag Null Uhr
 zur Johannisnacht,
 wenn von den Bergen das Feuerrad springt,
 die Touristenschar fröhlich das Fraßlied singt,
 beißt er wild ins Gitter, schreit: "Schluss mit dem Lied!
 's ist ein garstig' Lied. 's ist ein garstig' Lied."

 August der Schäfer hat Wölfe gehört,
 Wölfe mitten im Mai, mehr als zwei.
 Und der Schäfer, der schwört,
 die hätten zusammen das Fraßlied geheult,
 das aus früherer Zeit, und er schreit.
 Und sein Hut ist verbeult.
 Schreit: "Rasch, holt die Sensen sonst ist es zu spät.
 Schlagt sie tot, noch ehe der Hahn dreimal kräht."
 Doch wer hört schon auf einen alten Hut
 und ist auf der Hut? Und ist auf der Hut?
_
*Franz Josef Degenhardt*


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 29, 2018)

indiajo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [And yet, from what I understand, at least half of your nation is unable or at least unwilling to see what is going on all around and so is projecting--let's just call it what it is--all the uncomfortable feelings they can't admit onto (mostly) the United States.
> ...



Did anyone give you an entrance card to a kindergarten?



> shirking responsibility for your nation's participation in the Holocaust,



The USA did not participate in the Holocaust. Others did. In 1943 25% of the "soldiers" of the SS were people without a German passport. And how many of the others were naturalized Germans I don't know. Only one man out of this group of people was sentenced. John Demjanjuk, who was born born in the Ukraine. This was in 2010 - 65 years after the end of the Nazi-tyranny in Europe.



> while, irrationally, blaming America for slavery and colonization (!!!).



What is irrational in blaming the USA for slavery and racism?



> I have seen this not from one or two people, mind you, but over and over. And over.



Because your position is unclear I don't have any idea where you saw this "over and over and over". In Germany for sure not.  Colonialism and USA is for sure a theme - buit a very complex and detailed theme, where the people know normally what they are speaking about



> I do not expect Germany to flagellate themselves forever over the Holocaust. I was in Germany in the 80s and, though I am not German, it seems to me you had it pretty right then. I don't know what happened since. Perhaps you moved too far away, got too bold too soon, I don't know. But the rampant anti-American sentiment is not lost to us here. It it very apparent here. I often think Europeans honestly think Americans are too stupid to pick up on it. We are not.



You are. (Sorry: a last rest of my not existing humor)



> We are fully aware--or most of us are, anyway. It's too bad--but it is what it is, as we like to say.



So you are an US-American who said "I am a German"? Why do you do such a bullshit? Or do I confuse something now? Whatever. I saw no German here except me on my own.



> Well, no.
> I generally bring the issue of bloody US hands only when my opponent is calling me a Jew killing monster nazi. Just as leverage.
> To your point of Germans accusing the US for everything: well, that happens when submissive reeducated mindslaves slowly realize that they lived in a, indisptable comfortable, big bubble of made up thruths.
> 
> If you bring up the third Reich, you should also find out why and how it evolved.



It did not evolve. Hitler overtook the power and within one year all German institutions were transformed into Nazi-institutions.



> History does not start at the point in time you may find convenient.
> 
> I'll give you a brief timeline where you can start digging further, if you are relly interested.
> 
> ...



From 800-1806 existed the holy [roman] empire [of German (=united) nation (=language)]. In 1849 the German national council tried to offer the Prussian King the crown of  the German emperor - from the peoples grace - not from god's grace any longer. Instead the Prussians transformed one by next German nation into colonies of Prussia, made war against France (revenge for Napoleon) and founded in 1871 the so called German empire which was indeed only a Prussian empire. Austria was excluded - all other German nations were suppressed. Germany was dead.



> It is difficult to pack that in one sentence because this fills whole libraries, but boiled down it was the start of France a a centralized kingdom,



What?



> and east of the Rhine a conglomerate of countless mini kingdoms, countships, church ruled states, who were fighting amongst each other and prett regularly gor ransacked by their neighbor east and west. And north, don't forget the Swedes.



Swedes?



> The so called Holy Roman Empire of German Nation existed from around 900 until 1806,



Then holy empire was  founded in 800 from Charlemagne.



> but it was more an idea than a real empire. The Kaiser was actually the director of a flee circus



Typical Prussian arrogance



> without the real power of an emperor.



Good grief. I remember in the moment for example the "Hun-speech" of the Brit and Prussian who was educated from his grandma Queen Victoria. Besides that this idiot had no idea about what are Germans the Prussians had introduced Colonialism in Germany and this idiot said practically German soldiers are an instrument to murder Chinese, so the British nobles of their family are able to  make a  good business with the drug Opium in China.



> Well, to make the long story short, this construct was invaded on a almost regular basis by every country in Europe you can find on the map.
> It was economically unimportant, and no competition to anybody.
> Be aware that the Dutch, (THE DUTCH!!!) were in 4 major naval wars 1652 - 1784 with Britain. The German costal states did not even have a naval force at the time.
> Just not to forget it, we were occupied and governed by Napoleon around 1800, also interesting times.
> ...



Prussia under the loyal servant of the Prussian kings Bismarck finally had conquered Germany.



> To the dismay of especially Britain this led to an unprcedented econimical, scientific and military gain of this before not existing european power house.
> Actually, the war trumpets against the Kaiserreich were blown mainly by the Fernch (you can follow up their newspapers of that time), and all of that was triggered by the British.
> If you study that, you will also see that the British were pushing and often financing almost every war on the continent since they sank the Armada of Phillipp 2nd of Spain. To make that clear, this Armada was sent to stop Britain from marauding on the oceans and the continent, yet failed.
> 
> Britain was pissed by a growing German fleet



A stupid idea of the Prussian emperor over Germany - who said "I am a Brit".



> and a also constantly growing economical edge. In short, Britains main objective was to put Germany back to where it was before 1870, at any cost.
> France was longing for revanche for 1871, not a single thought what they did to us the centuries before.
> So, we land at 1914.  Sarajewo, conducted by Serbia, used by the russian Zar, very badly handled by the Austrian government,



What a nonsense. Serbs had murdered the Erzherzog and his wife - with other words they had murdered the future of Austria. When the  Austrians found out that this was the wrong reaction it was to late. No one was able to stop the avalanche of violence any longer which caused the death of so many  European cultures.



> attempts of Wilhelm II up to the last day to prevent his ally to start this failed, and the obligations of the alliance forced the German Reich to declare war on Russia and France.
> You should know that they already had mobilized their miltary, Germany not.
> In this times this was the point of no return, no matter what anybody may morally think about it.
> Maybe you can find out how the US justifies their engagement 1917.
> ...



What a nonsense. The ideology of the Nazis was Hitler. The program of the Nazis was Hitler. Besidrs existed lots of absurde an obscure ideas as for example in the Wewelsburg of  Heinrich Himmler.



> The nazis simply made up the superiour nordic race and the promise to bring Germany back into the position it was meant to be, and the people were absolutely fed up with no jobs, street wars and anarchy.



The Nazis and the Commies were on their own the  street fighting anarchy in Germany.



> But what then really worked was their admittedly brillant organisational talent.



Brilliant? The Nazis? They were idiots



> This is still fascinating today. Unbelievable. One row of success from 1933 to 1939.



One row of cruel nonsense from 1933-1939. And their terror-regime still was not over.



> Not only economically,



They murdered, stole and made debts.



> but also in the politics of reversing the Versailles verdicts.
> Nothing is more sucessful than success.
> 
> The start of the 2nd world war is again pretty much disputable.



Stalin and Hitler decided to eliminate Poland. When Germany occupied Poland world war 2 started.



> Actually Poland was used by Britain and France as a bait. Did you know that Poland was mobilizing their forces already in march 1939?



To late. They had better done so in 1933.



> Their Generals bragging officially to march to Berlin in 2 days? All because they had a carte blanche of unconditional support of Britain and France in case of war? They did not realise that their "allies" were gambling with the chance of Germany fucking up and then simply go in and take over the rest.
> They also did not know that Stalin had sent the British home with their request he should attack Germany. Because the British did not comprehend his plans to do that only after Germany along with France and Britain had bleeded out in a repeated WWI atrocity at the west front.
> So, he got half of Poland without firing a shot (except the massacre of Katyn), which did not lead the western allies to declare war on the Soviet Union, so much for their reliability against Poland.
> But, Stalin had tripled his army forces and put them up in attack positions in 1941.  A catch.22 situation for Germany. The rest is history.
> ...



?



> Well, on one hand they needed a target group they could make responsible for accumulating failures. Second, they needed the looted money, valuables and real estate, war is expensive.



And it was easy to attack and murder the German Jews because they lived widespread over Germany in little communities. Only 0.5% (1:200) of the Germans were Jews.



> It is nowhere documented that Hitler ordered this expressis verbis. No doubt, that he accused the Jews of influencing all evil on the planet, if you go into detail he addresses exlplicitly jewish bankers and think tanks, like the jewish congress.
> I have the impression that this got out of hand with his paladins, most of them not quite the brightest minds on the planet, who took that as a carte blanche to live out their perverted mind officially.
> Every dictator is eventually hostage of his supporters. Neither Hitler, nor Stalin, Pol Pot, Mao, Castro, Mugabe or whatever their names are, were or are Superman.
> If they loose the support of their close followers, they are dead, and every dictator knows that.
> ...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 29, 2018)

indiajo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Read this, everyone. I mean what I said about Germany and stand by every word. 

They don't need a "few beers" to project. It's full on projection on America now. They don't even need Trump to be honest. 

Dangerous and disgusting. Remember: this is a nation whose soldiers threw babies in the air and shot them for target practice, and whose children were used for grotesque scientific experiments. But hey, life before that was HARD. So you know...._America_.

That's where Germany is.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You cite the ravings of a loon to indict a whole nation. That is just idiocy.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > indiajo said:
> ...



Notice even when Obama was in office, only 50% of the German population thought well of America. And while the video notes that Americans largely view Germany positively, that's quite a spin. Because this study came out just last month, and I would note that Americans' views toward Germany have cooled significantly in the last little bit. 

Change in attitudes among Germans towards US: study | DW | 01.03.2018


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


So................if asking them to stop restricting Trade and pay their fair share of NATO is getting their panties in a Wad ..........I simply don't care........

I have no ill feelings towards the German people............but have no problem stating it like it is........and Trump says it like it is and has taken the disputes to the mat..............

It is what it is...........and is only a moment of polarization in History.............which will pass........as it always does.......

In the meantime...........we are demanding they stop the barriers against us.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I don't think there's anything endemic in the German people that's any different in the rest of us that would make me feel ill-will toward them EXCEPT they are going through some kind of "stage of healing" that seems to project a LOT on us. It has been the truth in the polling for quite a while now--even before Trump--that they think less of us than almost every other European nation. And I'm very leery of that. I don't hate them. I don't have that kind of energy to give anyone, really. But I am, as I said, wary of what's going on there.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


What I see is a movement against Merkle............and the refugee crisis........it is not contained to Germany............people over there are pissed over bringing in so many Syrian refugees...........and it is getting very ugly...........

That is a different subject than Trade..............and NATO...............

They have agreed to increase spending on NATO............let them do so............get on with it.

They have gotten away with screwing us to about 171 Billion in Trade deficits in the EU...........we are calling them out on it..........Oh well..........Trade is a 2 way street not a one way............

And we don't drive on the wrong side of the road...........the LEFTIST drive there.............LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel

Italy rejects EU migrant proposal and warns 'change will be RADICAL'

Italy's actions reveal that the migrant crisis can only get worse in Europe

Austria’s chancellor calls for anti-migration 'axis' with Germany and Italy


The Refugee problem has the EU under fire............it's that simple.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Nobody likes trump. That is hardly to be a shock. That will colour their perceptions towards the US. It will pass when he has gone. It is the same in the UK. People despise trump not the US. You are just trying to play the victim here and making no sense.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Who's this nobody guy.............never heard of him.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 29, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thanks for that reappraisal of hitler. Entertaining to say the least.


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## indiajo (Jul 29, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't think there's anything endemic in the German people that's any different in the rest of us that would make me feel ill-will toward them EXCEPT they are going through some kind of "stage of healing" that seems to project a LOT on us. It has been the truth in the polling for quite a while now--even before Trump--that they think less of us than almost every other European nation. And I'm very leery of that. I don't hate them. I don't have that kind of energy to give anyone, really. But I am, as I said, wary of what's going on there.



You are kind of right, and kind of not. This is, because your informations are filtered in a similar way ours of the rest of the world are filtered. Even about our internal affairs.
It is correct that the admiration for the US in  our media came to a sudden stop when Trump won the election. This is related to Trumps combination of big mouthed real estate tycoon and his habit to speak out what he thinks, which is way beyond their comprehension of a politician.
They are used to greasy liars. Well, he is not a diplomat at all. So what?
And, I estimate 90% of the people here have no other source of information as the redgreen biased media, or do not know how to use other sources.
Actually the same thing happens to Putin. Undeniably he is an autocrat. But has anyone of the all knowing super democrats has one, only one, sound idea how russia could be governed otherwise, considered that his competition consists of billionaire mafia thugs?
The same kind of criminal jerks the EU and the US had installed in the Ukraina after they arranged the regime change with methods that would have caused a major war 100 years back?

I was in Texas in April this year for three weeks. I met a lot of people at work or in some bars in the evening, and they were all reasonable folks and fun to talk with.
I met not one of this all knowing libtards or other assholes who see a nazi or racist behind every corner just because he has different views ,or worse, he has facts and arguments.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2018)

indiajo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that reappraisal of hitler. Entertaining to say the least.
> ...


I can see you clearly enough.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 29, 2018)

indiajo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that reappraisal of hitler. Entertaining to say the least.
> ...



Could be interesting to know what's your real nationality.



eagle1462010 said:


> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel



The German interior minister Horst Seehofer - the former minister president of Bavaria - works just simple together with neighbors. The areas, which are called today Austria and Italy are the most important neighbors of Bavaria in the South since thousands of years.



> Italy rejects EU migrant proposal and warns 'change will be RADICAL'
> 
> Italy's actions reveal that the migrant crisis can only get worse in Europe
> 
> ...



And what happens if bad people think good people have stress? Exactly. Politicians of the republican party of the USA send threatening letters to European governments, where they try to force everyone to follow their totally stupid politics of sanctions against the Iran. They try in this way to eliminate the influence of the EU in Europe - or with other words: They try to fight against the peace in Europe. This is again a kind of declaration of war of an imperial might against Europe. Looks like the USA tries to "colonize" Europe. Good luck. Somehow funny that bad relations of the USA are so important for the USA, that it likes to have much more bad relations to everyone else in the world too.

What I do not understand: Why is the USA so desperate that it likes to provoke a world war where the "USA first" fights alone with a full spectrum of incompetence against the rest of the world? On the other side: Why likes the USA not to fight against the real problems of the world - as for example the problems of the man made climate change? What's really going wrong in the USA?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 29, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Drama and nothing more..................Our policies over Iran are our policies............you can choose to join us or not..........I simply don't care.....

Iran's goal has never changed...........even with the BS agreement under Obama.............Your side is agreeing only for financial gain.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > indiajo said:
> ...



Sure we don't care - but this is also not good. In case of the Iran a common sense would be the best. But for to find a common sense it needs lots of discussions and agreements between lots of parts of the world - and not the Darwinian politics "Who takes it all is the winner".



> Iran's goal has never changed



Since Alexander visited Persepolis? I doubt about.



> ...........even with the BS agreement under Obama.............Your side is agreeing only for financial gain.



The natural impertinence of the people in the English speaking world is really astonishing. If you like to know what others are ready to agree with or what they are not able to agree with then try questions and not orders.


----------



## denmark (Jul 31, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Current Germany cannot be compared with Nazi Germany and their atrocities.
I find the people of Germany today to be polite, tolerant, and family-oriented (obviously there are some exceptions like everywhere else).


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 31, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Sure we don't care - but this is also not good. In case of the Iran a common sense would be the best. But for to find a common sense it needs lots of discussions and agreements between lots of parts of the world - and not the Darwinian politics "Who takes it all is the winner".


Since when did common sense exist in the middle east..........you surely don't look to hard at what goes on over there.........now do you.....And what Iran funds.....



zaangalewa said:


> Since Alexander visited Persepolis? I doubt about.


LOL..............they have the 7th Century mentality


zaangalewa said:


> he natural impertinence of the people in the English speaking world is really astonishing. If you like to know what others are ready to agree with or what they are not able to agree with then try questions and not orders.


You really don't have a clue of how it is over there.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sure we don't care - but this is also not good. In case of the Iran a common sense would be the best. But for to find a common sense it needs lots of discussions and agreements between lots of parts of the world - and not the Darwinian politics "Who takes it all is the winner".
> ...



God to know that the USA is a country in the neighborhood of the Iran.



> .........you surely don't look to hard at what goes on over there......…



That's true. Indeed I never was interested in my life in the politics of the Middle East. I always thought the leaders of all nations are old enough to be able to solve their problems. But meanwhile I ask myself: _"How old is Trump? 7 or 70? Are all politicians children?"_



> now do you.....And what Iran funds.....



The sanctions of the USA are stupid because "everything or nothing" is the solution where no one gets anything. And it is not in any interest of any nation in the world to bring the Iran into a situation of desperation, where no one has to have to lose anything any longer.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Since Alexander visited Persepolis? I doubt about.
> ...



… the good old golden times … yet the future of Persia was better in those days … Why did it not come? …



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > he natural impertinence of the people in the English speaking world is really astonishing. If you like to know what others are ready to agree with or what they are not able to agree with then try questions and not orders.
> ...



Why should I? If I like to know something about this region then I could ask a Syrien refugee who had to flee from his government, from Islamist-soldiers, Syrian soldiers, Russian-soldiers, Iran-soldiers, English-soldiers from all over the world, Israel-Soldiers, Arab-soldiers, US-soldiers … Who is not fighting there? And what for heavens sake is doing the world there? A promotional event of the weapon industry?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 1, 2018)

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...


More guns, less crime. Those ragheads brought their AK's with them.
Ah I'z miss zoze gud old daze ven ve all have Mauserz


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 1, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> ... More guns, less crime. …



Is this a slogan of the weapon industry of the USA? The USA has 25% of all prisoners of the world while it is less than 5% of the population of the world - and it has the highest amount of weapons per inhabitant within the known universe.


----------

